# Who's carving there pumpkin today then?



## kirk (30 Oct 2013)

Finding it hard to design anything this year. So I've just empted the kitchen draw Of fish knifes etc and gone for it, as long as it scares the kids I'm happy. This is ours so far after 1 hr so I'm having a breather.


look forward to see yours too.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Oct 2013)

I rustled mine up today too Kirk took me about 20 mins!


----------



## kirk (30 Oct 2013)

Lol now mine look really good along side the predator doesn't it. That's awesome, I saw a chucky  Earlier


----------



## kirk (30 Oct 2013)

There's no stopping what can't be stopped, there's no killing what can't be killed.


----------



## sa80mark (30 Oct 2013)

My 4 year old drew the faces she wanted and these are what we came up with


----------



## kirk (30 Oct 2013)

Always wanted a brother.   No the one one the right isn't Krs one. 





Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## kirk (30 Oct 2013)

Aww he's got my eyes.  I lost patients abit but that will have to do as I have to do something with the marrow.  I can hear some of you chuckling I meant carve it. 



  Nathaniel inspired me to give it some dreadlocks by putting that awesome predator up.

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Lindy (30 Oct 2013)

You've clearly cracked! Good pumpkin though, mirror image of you.


----------



## kirk (30 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> You've clearly cracked! Good pumpkin though, mirror image of you.


 thankyou always been abit bonkers,random


----------



## ale36 (31 Oct 2013)

mine is Awesome im well impressed i'll post it up in a min


----------



## ale36 (31 Oct 2013)

and a little Action Video Muahahahaha
Instagram


----------



## Aron_Dip (31 Oct 2013)

Nathaniel Whiteside said:


> I rustled mine up today too Kirk took me about 20 mins!


Villafane ... I mean "cough cough" you  has done some awesome pumpkins..
Here's a quick one I did the other day.


 







Sent from my HTC Desire C using Tapatalk


----------



## ale36 (31 Oct 2013)

Aaron How long did it take you to carve that beast?


----------



## kirk (31 Oct 2013)

That's cool..  I may try an carve abit further into the flesh of one next year. How do they last when you remove the skin totally? I like ours to keep till bonfire night when family pop round for baked  spuds, do you need to put it in the fridge?


----------



## daizeUK (31 Oct 2013)

My angler fish pumpkin


----------



## Aron_Dip (31 Oct 2013)

One from tonight 

3 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

2 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

1 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr

4 by Aron_Dip, on Flickr


----------



## Andy D (31 Oct 2013)

Love it!


----------



## kirk (31 Oct 2013)

My sons design apparently it a skylander-! crusher. 

 

 and the other lit up.



Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## nanocube (31 Oct 2013)

daizeUK said:


> My angler fish pumpkin


You are crazy abot the fish

Sent from my HTC Sensation Z710e using Tapatalk 2


----------



## LondonDragon (1 Nov 2013)

We did 4 this year! lol nothing too fancy!


----------



## Aron_Dip (1 Nov 2013)

ale36 said:


> Aaron How long did it take you to carve that beast?


Hi Pal, that one took about half hour the second one about 1 hour 



Andy D said:


> Love it!


Thanks


LondonDragon said:


> We did 4 this year! lol nothing too fancy!
> 
> View attachment 484
> View attachment 485


You cant beat the classics mate .. nice


----------

